

That China Parenting Article - cwan
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2011/01/that_china_pare.html

======
mousa
I saw this a couple days ago and was turned off of her opinion just by the
arrogance of her tone.

She is very extreme. It's a case where something "works" for her kids though
I'm not sure the end goal, so she jumps to all kinds of conclusions. Besides
the obvious questions of whether her kids are actually going to be happier or
more successful in the longrun, she thinks that every part of what she's doing
is what makes it work. I think not owning a TV is good for kids, but I can't
see where most of this other stuff would help the child.

From my experiences watching high schoolers in China I am very happy I had lax
western parents. Many will study 14 hours a day and are not allowed to date or
hang out with friends.

